# Look 695 chainring bolt and spacer specs



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Putting together a Look 695 with the ZED cranks. Purchased Praxis Works Look chainrings but forgot to address the bolts and spacers. Can anyone verify the specs for the 695 chainring bolts (length/diameter) and the inner/outer ring spacers? Thanks.


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

The LOOK bolt/spacer kit avail from LOOK USA has a 3.5mm spacers. They have the kit with bolts and spacers available. Hope that helps.

Adam @ Praxis Works
Manufacture


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Roadrider22 said:


> Putting together a Look 695 with the ZED cranks. Purchased Praxis Works Look chainrings but forgot to address the bolts and spacers. Can anyone verify the specs for the 695 chainring bolts (length/diameter) and the inner/outer ring spacers? Thanks.


You're gonna love the Praxis chainrings!


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Adam. I bought a slightly used frame...I guess a new one comes with the kit you are talking about and I will order one. The Praxis Look rings are my second set, I have a set of your clover rings on a Cannondale SL crank and they are great.


----------

